# how to run amp wires through the firewall?



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

i have an mkIV jetta and i dont know where the easiest spot to run an amp wire to the battery would go through the firewal. i tried to look but didnt see anything. can anyone help me out? pics if possible?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: how to run amp wires through the firewall? (carpakacarp)*

I ran mine through the plastic box thingy? under the rain tray. Ran the wire up the black plastic curved wire cover to under the rain tray. Uber hidden. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835153
Run the wire down the black plastic wire cover in the left hand side of the first pic


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

is that like the easiest way?


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

i can drill a small hole through the firewall. thats how i did my mkiv when i had it.


----------



## carpakacarp (Sep 4, 2008)

but doesnt that risk you hitting something?


----------



## vwdmach (Jul 17, 2008)

under your dash near the cluch there is a fuse terminal you should run it there....I have mine ran to that and its fine


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwdmach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdmach* »_under your dash near the cluch there is a fuse terminal you should run it there....I have mine ran to that and its fine

You ran your amp power wire to the 75x terminal. Not a good idea as your amp is probably almost maxing out the current the 75x terminal could handle. Always go straight to the battery with high current devices such as amps


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4124818
Look in that thread.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

run it through the sunroof. if you don't have one run it through the gas tank.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

what an idiot. 
Actually there really isnt an "easy" way to do it.
Above the clutch to the left is a safe spot (ablut 1.5"x1.5" diagonal) is a great spot to drill, just tough to access. 
Raintray idea = bad.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_ 
Raintray idea = bad.

Why is it bad? It's where the stock wires are routed to the passenger compartment from the engine bay.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

its just ghetto. thats the kind of stuff we laugh at at the shop.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

The rain tray in the MK4 is a very viable option, as it is where the factory wiring harness is run.
What is bad is when people run it to the rain tray, into the door jam, and then into the cabin.


----------



## fredfire (Mar 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I think the best way is near the clutch, there is a hole actually.
just make it pass thru it.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

are you retarded? inside the door jamb? why dont you save yourself the time and strip back all the insulation and throw a straight short from your trunk to your battery and burn your car to the ground, you may as well win a darwin award while youre at it.


----------



## gmcman (Jul 4, 2005)

There is a rubber boot at the firewall near the brake pedal, you can see it under the master cylinder from the outside.
Just drill the hole slightly smaller than the wire for a seal. I used a zip tie to keep the wire from pulling further through.
I just realized that this could be for a clutch pedal, if not then it will work .










_Modified by gmcman at 6:30 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_are you retarded? inside the door jamb? why dont you save yourself the time and strip back all the insulation and throw a straight short from your trunk to your battery and burn your car to the ground, you may as well win a darwin award while youre at it.

Are you retarded? I said through the door jam is a *BAD* idea.
I have seen it through the rain tray, down the door jam, and into the cabin.
I said this is a bad install that gets laughed at, at any shop.
*I* said that you can go through the rain tray, as the factory wiring harness is located there. There is access to the cabin along side the factory wiring harness, so it is not a stupid place.
As for the picture above, that hole is for a throttle cable on vehicles that are not drive by wire. All cars have it available.


----------



## Jolio (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcman said:


> There is a rubber boot at the firewall near the brake pedal, you can see it under the master cylinder from the outside.
> Just drill the hole slightly smaller than the wire for a seal. I used a zip tie to keep the wire from pulling further through.
> I just realized that this could be for a clutch pedal, if not then it will work .
> 
> ...


Indeed, that's where my clutch is.


----------

